# Groomer said I gave Lily really bad razor burn...



## marywillow (Feb 7, 2010)

When you are shaving face and feet are you keeping the blade flat against the skin or are you using more of the blade edge to trim the hair off. You need to make sure your keeping the blade flat. If you drag the edge of the blade against the skin you are scraping skin and this can cause clipper irritation. 

I find the arco type clippers stay cool longer and the black blade for arcos help prevent nicking on the skin. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

I felt that I was keeping the blade flat, rather than using the edge... I just hope the Arco will be easier...an dmore fool-proof.


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

*Razor Burn*

I'm sure you are upset by this but it can happen, even with experienced groomers. It is caused by dull blades, hot blades and also can happen with sensitive skin. Lighter colored dogs normally have more delicate skin.

When I taught grooming, I taught the students to test the blades against their wrists (or cheek) and to switch blades if it feels warm. That's one of the reasons we normally bathed the dogs before clipping. Clipping a dirty coat will dull blades faster, and it takes more time to get through the coat, which causes a hot blade.

The problem with clipper burn is that it can result in a secondary infection so it needs to be kept clean and dry. Your vet can give you a good hydrocortizone ointment that will heal it fast.

As with anything, practice makes a better groomer so if you feel brave, try again .:amen:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I own the Moser Arco SE (cordless) for faces and I love it! It's quieter than the bigger clippers and easier to maneuver due to being cordless. I use an Oster Golden A5 or a Andis 2-speed for body work though. 

I'm not a pro, but I have found my lighter poodles to have much more sensitive skin. Alex, my black MPOO, never gets razor burn or irritated skin. The white, apricot, sable and silver all have sensitive skin and I have to be really careful.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Can anyone show a close-up picture or video of how exactly should a blade go when grooming?
I'm a newbie at this, and I'm still scared of getting the clippers near my Sirius, I feel like I'm going to cut him or something. 

I have seen videos, but I can't see very clearly how the blade should go.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Your groomer sounds real sweet the way she told you. Boy, your girl must have real sensative skin if this even happens at the professional groomer. The new clippers sound better; I am sure they will help. Is there any way of knowing this is happening or do you just need to contantly check the temperature of the blade? Is there anything that I should keep on hand for when I start touch up grooming?


----------



## Pudel-Fan (Nov 1, 2011)

Poor Lily and poor you for having to deal with this. My pari has very sensitive skin too,
Even using a #10 blade on his feet can leave a burn or make them irritated. I tried several products to help sooth those areas and found something called The Skin Works by Senproco and it really works. Keeps him from trying to lick at the irritated areas. I even use it on my rough elbows and it softens them better than my expensive body creams ever did. I found it at one of the places online I bought dog shampoo and supplies from, I forget which one. 

Don't let this discourage you from learning how to groom. It happens to experienced groomers too. You'll get the hang of it.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I still don't have the nerve to attempt grooming. It sounds like you got some good advice. I really like a very short, clean face but Lexi's face didn't tolerate it. The groomer went one up, I don't remember what it was and she hasn't scratched at all. Last time she scratched her face raw in two spots. I have a friend who is a vet tech tell me to wash the spot really well and then to rub Gold Bond powder on the spot. It healed up in two days.


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

Ruth said:


> Can anyone show a close-up picture or video of how exactly should a blade go when grooming?
> I'm a newbie at this, and I'm still scared of getting the clippers near my Sirius, I feel like I'm going to cut him or something.
> 
> I have seen videos, but I can't see very clearly how the blade should go.


To Ruth:
When you use your clipper blades they should be flat against the skin, not at an angle or with the blades pointed at the skin. Use smooth long strokes with the clipper and check the temp often. It's very hard to cut a poodle with a #10 or #15 blade because the teeth of the blade are so close together. If you have two or three blades to use, you can let one cool off and switch to the other if necessary.:cheers2: you can do it..it just takes practice.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

BigRedDog said:


> To Ruth:
> When you use your clipper blades they should be flat against the skin, not at an angle or with the blades pointed at the skin. Use smooth long strokes with the clipper and check the temp often. It's very hard to cut a poodle with a #10 or #15 blade because the teeth of the blade are so close together. If you have two or three blades to use, you can let one cool off and switch to the other if necessary.:cheers2: you can do it..it just takes practice.


Thank you so much! I got 2 #10 bladesso I can switch them if one gets too hot. I'm just a bit scared, lol, I have never used a clipper. :afraid:

But thank you so much for your tips, I'll definitely try it.


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Just wanted to chime in. Lacey is a rescue and had not been groomed regularly before we got her. We think she was about one year old when we got her. She was very sensitive on her face. Twice a month we had her groomed, but we had the groomer use a #10 blade and groom her face WITH the growth of the hair. Now I groom her myself and I still use a #10, but now am able to go against the growth of the hair and I shave her face every week. Perhaps you could try shaving WITH the growth of the hair for a few grooms until her skin toughens up a little.


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

Well from what I've always been told, the flat part of the outside of the blade (the part that would be facing you if you held your clipper in front of you with the teeth facing away from you) should be held flat against the skin, so that the points of the teeth are not actually touching/digging into the skin. I went to cosmetology school once upon a time (never licensed) and I've always cut my hubby's and boys' hair and I've only twice knicked anyone, so I was surprised to hear I was clipping Lily wrong, especially since I thought the #10 would be safe (after learning about the blades and how close they cut). Of course on people I use combs on everything but the nape of the neck, sideburns and around the ears. LOL

My new clipper will be adjustable 9-40 so I plan on using the 9. The blades on my Andis always were quite warm, within a couple minutes of putting on a new blade. The blades on my human clipper (a Norelco that's older than my oldest child, who's 16.5!) have never, ever become hot!


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

Mama2FourAZ can I ask are your blades rattling at all when you have them on? With a ten blade the clipper shouldn't be heating up nearly that fast, but if the blades aren't fitting snugly and are rattling about a bit they will heat up much faster. If that's the problem it's an easy fix you just have to adjust the 'ears' on the blade


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

Anntig said:


> Mama2FourAZ can I ask are your blades rattling at all when you have them on? With a ten blade the clipper shouldn't be heating up nearly that fast, but if the blades aren't fitting snugly and are rattling about a bit they will heat up much faster. If that's the problem it's an easy fix you just have to adjust the 'ears' on the blade


That's possible! I know nothing of adjusting those things...I should have taken it in locally and had it looked at. As it stands now my Arco SE arrived today and I probably will miss the AGC for workiing on Lily's body (loved the 1/2" blade I had!) but it seems like the Arco will be better for her detailed areas.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm sorry that this happened, but don't let it discourage you!

As I once learned in a business seminar, practice doesn't "make perfect", but rather "Practice makes IMPROVEMENT!" You will get better with time.

When I got my first SPoo almost 11yrs ago I'd never held a clipper in my hands, let alone used one! I was fortunate enough to have a SPoo breeder within a few hour drive who was kind enough to show me the basics of clippering and scissoring and who gave me several tips/tricks.

Some things that I learned were to, as others have mentioned, test clipper blades frequently for warmth. I was advised to clean the blades frequently with something like Kool Lube to cool and lubricate the blades.

Another neat trick I was given was to keep a piece or marble or granite in the freezer, then use the cold stone as a resting spot for the blades if they get warm. I found an inexpensive drink coaster made of marble for this purpose and it worked great.

Finally, even though I did most of Gabe's grooming through the years, I would still end up giving him the occasional spot of razor burn, but I learned that Witch Hazel is great to treat it. It can't be used too close to the eyes or mouth, but should be OK on cheeks, the top of the muzzle, tail, inside ear flaps, or anywhere else they can't lick it. Oh, and its not just great for razor burn, but it works well on all sorts of scrapes and irritations; I use it myself on small cuts/irritations and whenever I get hives due to allergies. Preferably get the kind without alcohol because that can burn a bit.

Good luck! Be patient with yourself and remember that Lily will ALWAYS forgive you.


----------



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

I groom a white toy poodle with sensative cheeks. I used to only clip her with a 10 blade WITH the grain. now I wet shave her face with a 10 against the grain. the coat being wet helps keep the blades cool. just bath, towel dry, and clip. this too will take some practice, if the fur is not wet enough, or too wet, the clippers plug up. after wet clipping be sure to dry and oil the blade. cordless clippers are best for this however, as long as you have a GFCI outlet you can use a corded clipper.


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

I guess I am asking a stupid question but if the groomer say clipper burn after she did the first foot why continue? Why not call the owner? (not to offend any of the proffesional groomers out there) Ok, we use a 40 blade and sometimes a 30 blade on our show dogs. The only clipper redness is sometimes on the testicles. We use a 15 on our retired boys face, feet and a 10 on the sanitary and never clipper burned him. Is it possible the groomer did this and is trying not to get in trouble? Not to offend anyone again but sometimes pet stores hire groomers for speed not for being a good groomer. Try cool lube on your blades, it works well. We use my old Oster A5 clippers (over 30 yrs old and still running good, plus we have the,Oster A5 Turbo 2 speeds. Love those clippers.


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

Poodlesrule 1 said:


> I guess I am asking a stupid question but if the groomer say clipper burn after she did the first foot why continue? Why not call the owner? (not to offend any of the proffesional groomers out there) Ok, we use a 40 blade and sometimes a 30 blade on our show dogs. The only clipper redness is sometimes on the testicles. We use a 15 on our retired boys face, feet and a 10 on the sanitary and never clipper burned him. Is it possible the groomer did this and is trying not to get in trouble? Not to offend anyone again but sometimes pet stores hire groomers for speed not for being a good groomer. Try cool lube on your blades, it works well. We use my old Oster A5 clippers (over 30 yrs old and still running good, plus we have the,Oster A5 Turbo 2 speeds. Love those clippers.


I have to admit the thought had crossed my mind. Because her feet were still very furry when I took her in, sanitary as well. Then she is finished and is all clipper burned. There was a knick in the underside of her tail that I know wasn't from me, because I hadn't clipped that part of her at all! I do admit I think I was responsible for one area of redness on her face but I don't know how I gave her feet clipper burn when they weren't really clipped. LOL I do have a spray blade lubricant but of course the use of those is hotly debated as they're not good to breathe? It doesn't seem to help...I'm wondering if something on my clippers was defective as the blades got hot very fast...wasn't able to use one blade for more than 2 minutes or so before I had to swap and then the "cool" blade would still be warm... I don't know. Just hoping the Arcos are easier for me and Lily!! FWIW, I was there while Lily was getting her feet and sanitary done...I was watching actually. It took an extra person to hold her still. Oy!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I use a #10 reverse with my dogs faces, while fixing the small parts (lip rims, and around nose) with a #40.

If you're having heating problems, you can just buy some Kool Lube or whatever it's called. Basically a spray that cleans, lubes, and cools down your blade.


----------



## TheSpottedPoodle (Jul 5, 2010)

I will say most "clipper burn" is caused from dull, dirty, non maintained blades. It takes a long time for a blade to get hot enough to actually burn, and you'd have to hold it in one place for a long time too. When blades aren't cleaned and oiled regularly, they get dull very fast and instead of cutting the hair they almost drag thru it, which in turn causes the face or feet to itch. Then the dog scratches and scratches until there is a rash from the scratching, not necessarily the blades. Add a dull dirty blade to a jumping hopping poodle that fights everything and you will almost certainly have some kind of an irritation somewhere on the body. Also, sometimes brand new blades are dull straight out of the package. so you have to watch that too. I like spraying witch hazel on a dog I think will be irritated. It soothes the area and takes away the itch. There are super sensitived skinned poodles that no matter what you do will get irritated, sometimes a teddy bear cut is what's best for those poos.


----------

